# Every girl already has a bf..



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

There. Thats what im blaming things on now.. Any girls you meet my age, are garunteed to have a bf. The only ones that don't are probably sitting around at home..


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well to be honest thats starting to become my outlook on it. I know theres the saying "theres someone for everyone" but I dont believe that.

Women can afford to be picky cause they know their looks will attract loads of men. Se in a nightclub. 1 woman could have like 10 guys try it on in 1 night. For men, a lot wont get any trying it on.

With all the attention women get, they know they dont have to go up to guys to get them, they guys will come to them instead. But then you go to them and most, will have a boyfriend


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

In this thread we believe them having a boyfriend means game over.

OK.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Nah. A lot of girls on this website don't have boyfriends. A lot of girls on dating websites don't have boyfriends. A lot of girls probably have boyfriends they want to get away from because they are abusive or selfish. Don't assume that every girl in the world already has a boyfriend or is in a loving (key word) relationship.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I foresee a short future for this thread....:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
Right you are, Witan!


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

Idk then you have some girls who just say that in order to stop a guy from hitting on them.

But I dont have a bf I guess I'm not a girl 0_o

But then again I do do a lot of sitting and tend to sit around at home a lot... Oh well :sigh:


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I see that you're 17 and uh, I didn't get my first boyfriend until I was 18.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

eh i don't think all the good ones are taken... I just can't trust women at all....


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Droidsteel said:


> There. Thats what im blaming things on now.. Any girls you meet my age, are garunteed to have a bf. The only ones that don't are probably sitting around at home..


Dude, it's called befriend girls and play the waiting game... yep, it's a legit tatic that has been working for, well, since human society. Just be that chill friend that she can depend on for the little things and when she breaks up with your boyfriend you are 'there for her'. =P Sure, you may get a few rebounds, but if the timing is right you might become involved with a nice girl you are already friends with... bonus!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Probably only the ones that you like have bfs. Most of the ones that you have zero interest in are single.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

pete24 said:


> Well to be honest that's starting to become my outlook on it. I know there's the saying "there's someone for everyone" but I don't believe that.
> 
> Women can afford to be picky cause they know their looks will attract loads of men. Se in a nightclub. 1 woman could have like 10 guys try it on in 1 night. For men, a lot wont get any trying it on.
> 
> With all the attention women get, they know they don't have to go up to guys to get them, they guys will come to them instead. But then you go to them and most, will have a boyfriend.


This is why I am currently avoiding the dating scene with women.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Gusthebus said:


> eh i don't think all the good ones are taken... I just can't trust women at all....


This is pretty much my thinking. I don't know why I have such a hard time trusting women. I guess I just see my ex-LDGF in all women now, which isn't fair....to women *or* me. :|


----------



## GroupHug (Jan 27, 2012)

There's this girl I know that is the most cute, creative, and intelligent person I've met. She makes me feel stupid in more ways than one. It was so disappointing hearing that she has a boyfriend, but she's still a good friend whether she has one or not. It would be pathetic of me to dwell on it and not move on, so I try to just accept it.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Probably only the ones that you like have bfs. Most of the ones that you have zero interest in are single.


I don't know if it's that simple.
I wouldn't say most people are in relationships at 17 (because that's just not statistically true), but with age it does seem that most are in relationships and of those who aren't, most don't want one - for whatever reason.
Of the small last part that are not in a relationship and who would be open to one, you then have to find somebody you like and who likes you back, which just makes it near impossible.
But I don't think the problem is people having their standards too high.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Milco said:


> I don't know if it's that simple.
> I wouldn't say most people are in relationships at 17 (because that's just not statistically true), but with age it does seem that most are in relationships and of those who aren't, most don't want one - for whatever reason.
> Of the small last part that are not in a relationship and who would be open to one, you then have to find somebody you like and who likes you back, which just makes it near impossible.
> But I don't think the problem is people having their standards too high.


Don't you think that the more attractive (physically or personality wise) are more likely to be in a relationship? You're right that maybe not so much at age 17. I'd imagine older singles are more likely to have something undesirable about them and/or they are too picky. Some might also be confirmed bachelors/ bachelorettes.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Don't you think that the more attractive (physically or personality wise) are more likely to be in a relationship? You're right that maybe not so much at age 17. I'd imagine older singles are more likely to have something undesirable about them and/or they are too picky. Some might also be confirmed bachelors/ bachelorettes.


Well yeah, but I have met people I wouldn't personally go for that have been in relationships (quite a few really) and then of course also people I really liked that weren't in relationships, so it's not as simple as saying that the good ones are already taken - though I know that's not exactly what you were saying either.

I tried to find some statistics on this, but it's quite hard.
I did find this however: http://www.statisticbrain.com/dating-relationship-stats/
And according to that (citing an MSNBC survey as source), 44% of the American adult population are single and at a ratio of 86 men per 100 women.
It doesn't say the reason for them being single or indeed if they want a relationship, but at least it shows that it's not just because people are in relationships that if can be hard to find someone.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

every boy is either dumped or has a galfriend


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Way to exaggerate. I never had a boyfriend at age 17, I'd never had one in my entire life at that age. And I don't have one now either.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

at that age and im around that age relationships barely last forever,
especially nowadays.
lot of people break up and get divorced all the time,
I have a bf(fiancee to be exact) too and while I really love him to death and want to be with him forever and have a family with him,
there never is a guarantee we will be together forever and especially nowadays its very unlikely as I am just a few years older than you. 
there are even people who break up after 10 years or more :/


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Girls with boyfriends often want new ones, go for it anyway.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Way to exaggerate. I never had a boyfriend at age 17, I'd never had one in my entire life at that age. And I don't have one now either.


O rrrrrly! :banana:tiptoe  :lol


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

VickieKitties said:


> Girls with boyfriends often want new ones,


I don't! lol


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Most women who stay single for a long time have problems.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

TPower said:


> Most women who stay single for a long time have problems.


Same could be said for us guys :|


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Date within your league.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

TPower said:


> Most women who stay single for a long time have problems.


Yeah we have a ****ing problem. It's called MEN.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

TPower said:


> Most women who stay single for a long time have problems.





Shauna The Dead said:


> Yeah we have a ****ing problem. It's called MEN.


Hold up, I hear something....

Off in the distance....:sus

It's getting closer....:um

Do you hear it? It sounds like....gunfire? :con

*Oh no! It's the Gender War! It's spread to this thread! Take cover! ::dives under table::*  :afr


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Witan said:


> Same could be said for us guys :|


Well, not for similar reasons.

Men could be single for a reason as simple as shyness.

But, why would pretty women have a hard time finding relationships? Because they're way too picky and because they're never satisfied with what they've got.

And if they aren't consistantly unsatisfied women, then they are taken.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

I hate seeing bull**** generalizing about gender like this! I'm not referring to you OP but to some of the opinions on this threads. Seriously do you guys know why you feel every girl has a bf? Because your standards are as high as Mt. Everest! I know because I used to be like this and almost every one of my guy friends act like they deserve a supermodel. What nonsense! Women have become nothing more than commodities for the guys to jerk off to by porn. Of my dozen or so female friends from high school ONLY one has a bf at the moment. My sister has been in one semi serious relationship and that lasted a month. You know what I think it is? It's that guys on average think more about being lonely (especially teens and 20 year olds) than girls. Having a girlfriend is a means to showing off to everyone around them. Why else would every lonely, depressed, mediocre guy here keep blaming society and everyone else around them while not looking at themselves in the mirror.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Probably 'The One' for you hasn't been born? 

Don't lose hope


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Probably only the ones that you like have bfs. Most of the ones that you have zero interest in are single.


Yeah, this is usually my case. Most of them will for sure have a boyfriend and I don't blame them. It's just a weird situation trying to swoop in on a girl while or right after she has a boyfriend. Because of this I can't be bothered by her having a boyfriend. It only gets really worrisome when she's in a long relationship UGH! If they're not getting married I wish they'd just stop wasting my time lol

What really bums me out is the fact that the girls I tend to like the most tend to be in long relationships. I think it's because they are my type..they just want 1 guy to settle down with and chill but at this point a lot of them already have that guy. Seeing a girl I want in a 3 year long relationship is a bummer =(

There are billions of women though and although I do feel like the majority of the ones I tend to like are taken I know that there are a lot of girls that I'm interested in who aren't taken. It took me a while to realize this but a lot of really pretty and successful women out there are single for various reasons. So it's nothing to get too bummed out about. And besides a lot of guys either aren't interested in a commitment or they are taken too. We all just have to find our own I guess.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Widen your net. There are plenty of single women out there. Just may seem that way is all.

That being said:

This thread 15 - 30 posts from now.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Not totally true. A lot of beautiful girls that every guy admires are, and act unaproachable and other types with low self esteem or those who get no attention find it hard to find someone. That goes for short guys, mentally or phsyically disabled people, old people, shy people, unattractive people, arrogant, egoistical and mean people....ehhh that is about 99% of the world population


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Even all the decent girls on SAS have boyfriends LUL

Not that I even want a gf, just an observation


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

*Every* girl? Which town do you live in?

You probably only go for leggy blondes. I agree with the previous poster widen that net. Get to know women (yes, women) for who they are inside.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

earlgreytea said:


> :lol I must not be a decent girl.
> 
> I'm 20 and I don't have a boyfriend....and it seems like most guys my age have girlfriends or don't want anything serious.


That's what I've found to be true about girls my age as well.. maybe it's universally true?
Either they have someone or they aren't looking for something.
There are some few that don't have and do want, I guess, but they're hard to find. I wouldn't equate being "taken" with value though.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, i can understand that impression, sometimes it seems most interesting girls already have boyfriend, or if they are single, they aren't interested in a relationship lol. But some females says the same thing about guys. Bottom line, finding a good match is very difficult


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I didn't have a bf at 17, I actually didn't have until I turned 20.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Droidsteel said:


> There. Thats what im blaming things on now.. Any girls you meet my age, are garunteed to have a bf. The only ones that don't are probably sitting around at home..


What is stopping you from going after those girls. She might decide that you are better than her current boyfriend and then just dump him.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Nah. A lot of girls on this website don't have boyfriends. A lot of girls on dating websites don't have boyfriends. A lot of girls probably have boyfriends they want to get away from because they are abusive or selfish. Don't assume that every girl in the world already has a boyfriend or is in a loving (key word) relationship.


Exactly. A lot of women will gladly dump their current boyfriend if they find the next guy to be better.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

cherryboom said:


> *Every* girl? Which town do you live in?
> 
> You probably only go for leggy blondes. I agree with the previous poster widen that net. Get to know women (yes, women) for who they are inside.


Major assumtions you have there.. The type of girl you described I wouldent bother talking to, just not my type.

The girls I am most attractive to are what most guys consider plain.

They all have bfs though.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> every boy is either dumped or has a galfriend


There are equal numbers of boys with girlfriends as there are girls with boyfriends.


----------



## fluidglide (Mar 1, 2009)

*this is how you are supposed to think*

all the girls you are interested are the better looking ones. if you found a girl attractive, what makes you think no one else does?

the better looking girls always have bfs, and the ugly ones never do and you are never interested in them.

so it sucks but unless you won the genetic lottery in terms of looks, you can either go to south korea to get surgery, or decide to just play the numbers game and go through 100 girls hoping one girl you like is willing to give you a chance.

I met my old gf after approaching 1000 girls and taking 1.5 years.

So the question is, how badly do you want that gf?

If you only kind of want one, but not willing to put in the effort to get out the door and approach and flirt and try to **** them, you will never succeed. or get anything.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

jimity said:


> What is stopping you from going after those girls. She might decide that you are better than her current boyfriend and then just dump him.





jimity said:


> Exactly. A lot of women will gladly dump their current boyfriend if they find the next guy to be better.


Don't do that. There are more than enough decent single women out there for you to not need to try to take someone else's.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

fluidglide said:


> all the girls you are interested are the better looking ones. if you found a girl attractive, what makes you think no one else does?
> 
> the better looking girls always have bfs, and the ugly ones never do and you are never interested in them.
> 
> ...


Well actually I have asked out a really ugly girl before but she turned me down lol.


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

That's because your interested in girls with boyfriends.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ugly guys don't get girls. It's based on looks. I'm considering suicide over years of being too ugly to get a girl.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

fluidglide said:


> the better looking girls always have bfs, and the ugly ones never do


That's bull****. I've seen a ****load of obese women or not very attractive women with boyfriends...some of them have really good looking boyfriends too, and i dont get it. this may be true for some, but not everyone. looks dont always have anything to do with who has a relationship and who doesnt.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Ugly guys don't get girls. It's based on looks. I'm considering suicide over years of being too ugly to get a girl.


Im not that bad lol. I doubt anyone here is ugly enough to have no chance.

Hey if girls dont mind having a conversation with me it means they can at least tolerate looking at me


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Jollygoggles said:


> In this thread we believe them having a boyfriend means game over.
> 
> OK.


Maybe not, but in all my dating experience I've never wrested a woman away from her guy. And I'm far from the least-experienced here.

Not that I ever wanted to break a couple up...just sayin'.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm the single one sitting around at home. Sadly, I've only had two boyfriends and they both freakin sucked. The first one was desparate and so was the second one. Both of those relationships only lasted for two weeks. I'd rather be single than have htat happen again.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Paloma M said:


> I'm the single one sitting around at home. Sadly, I've only had two boyfriends and they both freakin sucked. The first one was desparate and so was the second one. Both of those relationships only lasted for two weeks. I'd rather be single than have that happen again.


How do you consider them to be desperate?


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I've never had a boyfriend. But I know why. I'm too lazy/SA prevents me from talking to guys, and I look too hideous to be approached. If you're not very feminine or naturally pretty, prepare to be forever alone, fellow girls.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Paloma M said:


> I'm the single one sitting around at home. Sadly, I've only had two boyfriends and they both freakin sucked.* The first one was desperate and so was the second one.* Both of those relationships only lasted for two weeks. I'd rather be single than have htat happen again.


Would you mind elaborating?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Droidsteel said:


> Major assumtions you have there.. The type of girl you described I wouldent bother talking to, just not my type.
> 
> The girls I am most attractive to are what most guys consider plain.
> 
> They all have bfs though.


When I was a plain 17-year-old girl I did not have a boyfriend. And I didn't only stay at home, though it's true I was there much of the time.

They're out there.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Whenever I see that an active female on OKCupid/POF has remained single for quite awhile, I have to admit that I do start to go "hmm". I'm not going to all of a sudden take a chronically single woman out of consideration though. I have my reasons for being chronically single: I've got social anxiety, poor social skills and the women that I have been attracting are bat**** crazy (I choose to remain single than "settle" for these insane women.)


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Schizoidas said:


> Even all the decent girls on SAS have boyfriends LUL
> 
> Not that I even want a gf, just an observation


what a nice thing to say :roll


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

meeps said:


> what a nice thing to say :roll


Seriously. It's just a product of this dumb thread. How can you people make such sweeping assumptions? You all ought to brush up on your critical thinking- not to mention your manners. Jesus.


----------



## the fella (Jul 28, 2012)

Someone said to "befriend" girls. If you do that, you'll be permanently stuck in the "friend zone." It's ultimately better that we can't find girlfriends. They'll just play with our feelings and tear out our hearts in the end anyway.


----------



## zaph (Aug 4, 2004)

It is something I have noticed, but if you look at the maths it is hardly surprising. The window of female fertility is really very short. Give most men a truth drug, so they won't lie to comform to politically correct ideas, and they will admit they would perfer a girlfriend under the age of 30. 

In contrast male fertility declines much more slowly, and many women actually prefer an older man. This means you have a large pool of men chasing a smaller group of women. Then if you factor in the fact that men have a higher sex drive, and it is likely that many men will simply lose out.

My problem with this, is women who hide the boyfriend. I can understand why they sometimes do this, they miss the male attention that they use to get before being in a relationship. Still it is very annoying, and I have nothing but contempt for women who drop the boyfriend bomb a week or more after you have met them.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

meeps said:


> what a nice thing to say :roll


He's probably old and morbidly obese anyway.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Mimic said:


> Now now, let's all settle down.


Nah if hes going to say something dumb like that he deserves to be ripped into.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

mcmuffinme said:


> Seriously. It's just a product of this dumb thread. How can you people make such sweeping assumptions? You all ought to brush up on your critical thinking- not to mention your manners. Jesus.


Well it was not a sweeping assumption at all. I don't talk to anyone here on a personal level but I don't need to. When people post personal details about their life on here, everyone will have their own opinion about them.

Now just by reading a few posts from certain females, the ones that constantly talk about how much they love casual sex and sleeping around, just happen to be single.

Now the ones that have decent morals on here are the ones with bfs.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Shauna The Dead said:


> He's probably old and morbidly obese anyway.


Just to let you know, Im younger and thinner than you, sweetheart.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

After reading your posts I can understand why you are single.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Schizoidas said:


> Just to let you know, Im younger and thinner than you, sweetheart.


Then your face probably looks like my ***


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Catfight!!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Even if their single they aren't interested in me.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

meeps said:


> After reading your posts I can understand why you are single.


Seriously meeps, I would love to know why..


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

You're still young


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL, this isn't true. You would be surprised. Especially at 17, when relationships don't last more than a couple months at the most.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Schizoidas said:


> Well it was not a sweeping assumption at all. I don't talk to anyone here on a personal level but I don't need to. When people post personal details about their life on here, everyone will have their own opinion about them.
> 
> Now just by reading a few posts from certain females, the ones that constantly talk about how much they love casual sex and sleeping around, just happen to be single.
> 
> Now the ones that have decent morals on here are the ones with bfs.


More sweeping generalizations. I don't have casual sex and I am single. I know of at least two people here though who have no problem with promiscuity but have been in significantly long-term relationships.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

You can always friendzone girls who are already taken. Not a lost cause.

Just don't develop any feelings for them and you can improve your social skills with women. I find it a lot easier to talk to women who I know for sure have no chance with. Plus, friendship/acquaintanceship is always good to have- a major plus if it's with the opposite sex.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

They only way the friendzone really works is if said friends introduce you to their friends. Widen the net as someone said already. Keep going and you'll have a large "pool".

Also a wing-woman may work better. (I don't know the correct term.)



foe said:


> Just don't develop any feelings for them and you can improve your social skills with women. I find it a lot easier to talk to women who I know for sure have no chance with. Plus, friendship/acquaintanceship is always good to have- a major plus if it's with the opposite sex.


This too!


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

gustafsg said:


> I know of at least two people here though who have no problem with promiscuity but have been in significantly long-term relationships.


Promiscuous people can obviously be in relationships but the problem is, people don't change. If people like sleeping around then they will sleep around. Promiscuous people in relationships are going without something they enjoy, it's only a matter of time before they play up or want out.

Morals are a big deal. So many people don't give a **** about them, but then they're the ones that constantly get screwed over.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Every girl in real life = Taken

Every girl online = Single and Bi

99% true. Very very rare will you ever approach a local girl in your town who's single.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> LOL, this isn't true. You would be surprised. Especially at 17, when relationships don't last more than a couple months at the most.


Well I know a couple my age who have been together for over a year :um

So there goas that assumption.


----------

